# new boat



## chubsdad (Sep 22, 2006)

picked up the new boat this week. put her right in the water. she is awesome 29ft hydra sport cc.four of us onboard and we had it over 50mph it has twinn 250 etach. its a huge step up from the (24 ft priveteer,witch is a great fishing boat.) we fished it three times already and she handles the seas well. its alittle big to tow. but we will be towing her down to va in dec, to do some striper fishing. looking forward to fishing with some of you guys and gals. .im still looking for a marina to dock her for a week any suggestions will help thanks


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

That's one hell of a boat, good work. There is Long Bay Pointe Marina, Lynnhaven Marina, Marina Shores, Taylors Landing. I haven't heard anything but good things about all of them. I keep mine at Marina Shores and they're great people. Let me know when your in town and I'll run with you. My boat won't be able to keep up with yours but I'd be glad to go out if I'm around.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I've got a 28' HS that I'm going to tow down there also and I've got a friend that's looking for a place. The catch is we're looking for a place where we can keep the boat on a trailer because we're hoping to fish the weekends in Dec. If you find something, let me know and I'll do the same. My buddy thinks Stingrays on the eastern shore might allow boat storage on a trailer.


- Dae


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I'm assuming you guys are coming down for the tournament. I'm not familiar with the Eastern Shore, but Lynnhaven inlet (Long Bay Pointe, Lynnhaven Marina, Marina Shores) is about 3 miles from the mouth of the bay and Taylors landing is about 5 miles away. I'm pretty sure that Long Bay Pointe will keep boats on trailers. Their websites are pretty easy to figure out I just can't post them on here as they aren't a sponsor. Give them a call and see what they will do for you while you are down.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I would check out Rudee Inlet fishing center. They have slips for rent and out of the inlet your close to Cape Henry and alot closer to head south if thats where the bite is. Also there is Va Beach Oceanfront Outdoor Storage on 17th st if you wanted to keep your boat on a trailer. They are only about 2 miles from the ramp. We keep our work trailers there and there is alot of boats in there. It is gated and manned 24hrs a day. 
MATT


----------



## chubsdad (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the input guys. i am checiking those marinas out today on line mlbowman1 if your around when we come down there then ill look you up and are more then welcome to go fishing with us.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

chub are you going to stay here all week as well with the boat and fish all week ? if so call me and i will hook you up with a hotel that you can stay at and keep the boat right there in front of your room !! jamie 757 685 4811


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

you cam call me too DAE !!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

mlbowman1 said:


> I'm assuming you guys are coming down for the tournament. I'm not familiar with the Eastern Shore, but Lynnhaven inlet (Long Bay Pointe, Lynnhaven Marina, Marina Shores) is about 3 miles from the mouth of the bay and Taylors landing is about 5 miles away. I'm pretty sure that Long Bay Pointe will keep boats on trailers. Their websites are pretty easy to figure out I just can't post them on here as they aren't a sponsor. Give them a call and see what they will do for you while you are down.


the worst thing about staying at any of those inside lynnhaven is you gotta make that turn around cape henry and its rough .....even when its flat down south around sandbridge it sux trying to get back if you gotta go 20 miles out of your way to get back- i used to keep mine at the marina shore boatel and there were times i pulled up with the trailor and had them load it with the forklift so i could launch at owls creek (back of rudee)....good thing i did cause there were several times that going back to lynnhaven was not an option....mine aint as big but still a 26 footer !!


----------

